# Beyoncé Knowles erwartet ihr erstes Kind!



## Mandalorianer (29 Aug. 2011)

*Beyoncé Knowles Sie ist endlich schwanger!

Bei den MTV Video Music Awards in Los Angeles verkündete die Pop-Diva
die freudige Überraschung. :thumbup:*

*http://www.celebboard.net/mtv-video...os-angeles-august-28-2011-32x-update-3-a.html*​
Zuerst tanzte sie noch minutenlang, dann zeigte sie stolz ihren Babybauch: Beyoncé Knowles ist schwanger. Die 29 Jahre alte Sängerin präsentierte bei den MTV-Music-Awards am späten Sonntagabend (Ortszeit) in Los Angeles ihre schon deutlich gerundeten Formen. Lachend streichelte sie ihren Bauch und zwinkerte vielsagend. Knowles ist seit drei Jahren mit Jay-Z verheiratet. Die Kamera fing den Rapper ein, wie er sich mit Kollegen Kanye West über das Ereignis freute. Knowles hatte gesagt, sie wolle schwanger werden, bevor sie 30 sei. Sie wird am nächsten Sonntag (4. September) 30.

Schon länger dachte die Sängerin über Nachwuchs nach. Immer wieder zeigte sie sich innig mit ihrem Neffen Julez (6), dem Sohn ihrer Schwester Solange (24). Und die ist sich sicher: „Beyoncé hat so ein großes Herz. Sie wird eine tolle Mutter sein.“ 

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## bubi3000 (29 Aug. 2011)

Wird aber auch mal Zeit


----------

